# needed plans info on stirling engine featured in hsm aprox 2005 or so



## sourdoughsmitty (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi guys ,
I realise this is a bit vague but I am looking for a stirling engine that was posted in hsm aprox 2005 or so , the author is a vo tech teacher (name escapes me) that uses these to teach mahine praties in his class.
thanx smitty


----------



## ghart3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not sure.
Try a search for Terry Coss.  Newberg High School, Tigard, Oregon.


----------



## D.C.Clark (Dec 30, 2009)

It's in the Nov/Dec 2005 Home Shop Machinist. I have it in front of me. Got the engine in front of me too. Nice design, fun to build.

David Clark in Southern Maryland, USA


----------



## sourdoughsmitty (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanx all ;D 
this what got me interested again years ago i just never had a chane to get going with some machines I guess i will contact hsm about a backissue. thanx smitty


----------



## Orrin (Dec 31, 2009)

> Got the engine in front of me too. Nice design, fun to build.


David, did you get the plans from Mr. Coss? I don't recall seeing them in HSM. Engines from Mr. Coss's class are generally on display at GEARS, but I've never seen anyone near them. They show up and seem to disappear on their own. 

They certainly are striking and pretty to look at. They speak well of the builders and Mr. Coss. 

Orrin


----------



## D.C.Clark (Jan 1, 2010)

Orrin  said:
			
		

> David, did you get the plans from Mr. Coss? I don't recall seeing them in HSM. Engines from Mr. Coss's class are generally on display at GEARS, but I've never seen anyone near them. They show up and seem to disappear on their own.



HSM Nov/Dec 2005. The only other one I've seen was at Cabin Fever, last year I think. It's a fine project. Two excellent ideas it incorporates: Use in-line skate bearings, very high quality, reasonable price compared to comps. Use a large bronze bushing for the power cylinder -- perfect cylinder, polished inner surface, good coefficient of friction.

DC


----------



## project87 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am actually in the middle of building this very engine... with a few custom modifications. I am probably about 65% done or so. I started this build about 2 1/2 yrs ago when I was in tech school, and I have been slowly getting it together.


----------

